# markklebs-MKmods SFF comp gallery..



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

I keep getting PMs for my older comps so I thought I would post a few of them here.

This was my first as my Qpack was just too messy inside














My Bro gave me some Legos for Xmas so I made a really SFF comp









I got bored with the Lego comp with wheels so I made an aquarium






Than I made this one from Perforated steel













People were asking for alum so I made this one out of Perforated Alum with CarbonFiber
I also made my own cooling blocks.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2008)

A-freakin-mazing!!!!!!


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 10, 2008)

Aweeesssooommmmeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pinchy (Mar 10, 2008)

Very nice man.

Havent seen you around in a while (since you helped me with my PSU ) Welcome back


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2008)

MarkKleb said:
			
		

>



what is that???? a radiator? where did you get that and how well does it perform? that looks sweet!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> what is that???? a radiator? where did you get that and how well does it perform? that looks sweet!


It is an oil cooler made by Russell Performance, it performs much better than a reg rad as flow of coolant/air is better.
I designed the comp case around it and the mobo (the Asus P5E N SLI was narrower than reg mobos so it allowed me to use the rad in a case only 10" wide.)



Pinchy said:


> Very nice man.
> Havent seen you around in a while (since you helped me with my PSU ) Welcome back


I was on walk about....

Thanks Pinchy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> It is an oil cooler made by Russell Performance, it performs much better than a reg rad as flow of coolant/air is better.
> I designed the comp case around it and the mobo (the Asus P5E N SLI was narrower than reg mobos so it allowed me to use the rad in a case only 10" wide.)



wow.... looks awesome. thanks for the response!


----------



## btarunr (Mar 10, 2008)

Genius.! Sure it's a VIA but perhaps it's a lesson for us to learn, not to ignore VIA's embedded solutions. You could give this a look: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/embedded/artigo/


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

we truly live in an amazing time..Pretty much what we can dream up is possible. My little Lego comp wasa built with one of the early VIA comps that used used nvidia 5200PCI for graphics, the new ones can use Quad cores and PCIX 16 cards..

That comp taught me quite a bit about power consumption and wiring.

Thanks btarunr


----------



## zCexVe (Mar 10, 2008)

I modded my cheap case sometime lastmonth still going.I wonder whether to call it modding.Awesome!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Mar 10, 2008)

zCexVe said:


> I modded my cheap case sometime lastmonth still going.I wonder whether to call it modding.Awesome!!!!


Thank you..One thing about modding in general, we all have different tastes and abilities.
(modded cheap cases are my favorites)


----------



## BigD6997 (Mar 17, 2008)

mk your oldies still impress


----------



## Scrizz (Mar 26, 2008)

wow holy .....
excellent work there, I'm interested in modding.....
maybe I'll start taking apart an old case and messing w/it


----------



## 3991vhtes (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh. My. God. Amazing.


----------

